# Myrtle Beach?



## richdennisonphoto (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm heading to Myrtle Beach next week with the family and looking to do some fly fishing. Don't have the money for a guide so I figured I mess around on my own. Not looking for secret spots just general locations. Will mostly be wading unless I can rent a small boat. Any ideas?


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

check out pierandsurf.com for excellent shore fishing reports and tips. I spend a week in Pawley's every year, great place for shore fishing. Good luck with Myrtle Beach, they've really ruined that place


----------



## richdennisonphoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Bobber - thanks for the link, I found a few helpful things on there.

I'll also check with a few shops when I get there, basspro, orvis, etc...


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

In Pawley's itself is Pawley's Island Outdoors, 9790 Hwy 17.

A real tackle shop with a very good selection, advice, bait and small trailered boat rentals.

Their # is 843-979-4666


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> check out pierandsurf.com for excellent shore fishing reports and tips.  I spend a week in Pawley's every year, great place for shore fishing. Good luck with Myrtle Beach, they've really ruined that place


We had a family gathering there a few years ago.  I fished the cut on the southside of the island.  Just tore up the trout in there.  8wt and clousers was the ticket.  The locals went nuts, the first morning I got out a little late and did not have the best postion so I did not do as well.  I watched and learned.  Being a firm believer in if you want the better spot get there before the next guy, I got up early and was the first on the scene.  Nice 18-22" fish just about every cast.  The live bait guys couldn't buy a bite.  They really tried to stay polite and not crowd me, but after an hour and a half of watching me with a bent rod, the popping corks got closer till they went by 20' in front of me from the other side of the cut.  I probably shouldn't have, but I retaliated by dropping my clouser next to the float and banged fish.  I decided to quit half an hour later as to avoid a lynching, plus it was slowing down.  Actually everyone was really nice and I had more than a couple of them come up and ask me about Fly Fishing.  I lost track of the fish when I hit 30.  I gave one away that had been gill hooked and might not have survived.  Everything else went right back in.  Oh it was an incoming tide, and once the tide started changing things really slowed down.  I don't know if it picked up again once the tide finished changing.


----------



## richdennisonphoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## richdennisonphoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wanted to give an update. I found a place called Fish-On Outfitters in Cherry Grove. They rent Carolina Skiff J16s for $150 (boat and 9.9 motor, and they meet you at the ramp). You can be on the water by 7am and off by 5pm.

They don't have a website yet but the guy told me he's working on it. The contact info is:
Captain Bone
Fish-On Outfitters
800 Sea Mountain Hwy.
North Myrtle Beach, SC. 29582
843.249.2600
843.685.0242 (cell)

Didn't catch anything but still had fun. Next time I hope to get a guide. Everyone I talked to said they get nice size reds, sea trout and flounder in Cherry Grove though.


----------

